# What kind of spray paint is good



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

I am wondering where I can buy some spray paint that is of decent quality and inexpensive. I always bought like krylon and some other kmart kind of spray paint. Quality is ok. I recently bought testors spray paint and was surprised how nice the quality was (better be for the $5 tiny spray can). Does anybody know if I can even buy a kit of some basic colors from testors inexpensively?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hope this helps.
-Jim

http://www.megahobby.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=22


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Thank you. That was helpful. But I still can't believe those spray cans (small ones) cost like 4-5 dollars!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Try purchasing some Tamiya spray paint. They cost about 6-8 dollars depending. Testors has just stepped up their game in the spray paint market. Their stuff used to take forever to dry, and still does depending on the color you purchase. However, their new line of lacquers they came out with not too long ago is very nice and work well. Still not as good as Tamiya or the Tamiya nozzle but you get what you pay for too.
Tamiya would not be a inexpensive choice.
Chris


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Ok, but darn. You probably wont get a lot of paint from those little cans


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I use dupli color a lot and the big cans are available at most automotive stores in the big cans. lots of choices of colors.
Russell


----------



## Scott VS (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you tried Plastic-kote or Dupi- color from the automotive stores little bigger cans cost about the same . Just remember to use primer first


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

So I can use the automotive paint (duplicolor, plasticote) but I would have to use primer first right?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yes, use primer first, especially if you are using an automotive paint as it is hotter and will attack the plastic and either melt it or craze it really bad.
Chris


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Wow interesting stuff. I will consider that when I work on my 32 Ford model


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Around here Oreilly's has the best price. I use duplicolor primers and paint on most of my builds.
Russell


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Gotcha! Whatkind of a polish is good for showing a nice consistent coat?


----------

